# Kapillarsperre wie richtig?



## Whitesnake (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,

habe heute meine Ränder des Teiches etwas gesäubert, nach fast 6 Jahren wuchs da nun alles so wie es wollte. Dabei fiel mir auf, das einerseit der Maulwurf ganz fleißig war, anderer Seite die Rundhölzer nicht mehr da waren. Somit hatten die Randpflanzen es Teiches das Erdreich erreicht und mein Teich wurde nun Leergesogen.

Jetzt habe ich die Ränder hoch gestellt, was zwar das Wasser im Teich hält aber nicht besonders schick aus sieht.

Wie habt Ihr das gemacht, wenn geht mit Bilder. Danke


----------



## Sybi (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kapillarsperre wie richtig?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Folie zwischen zwei Steinen geklemmt.

Hier auf dem Bild bin ich mittendrin.

Gruß Sybille


----------



## StefanS (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kapillarsperre wie richtig?*

Sehr schön gemacht, Sybille !

Ich für meinen Teil mag keinen Kies (das ist keineswegs als Kritik gemeint, sondern ganz einfach Geschmacksfrage). Ich habe wie Du einen Uferwall mit vorgelagertem Ufergraben. Dessen Rand habe ich mit einer Steinspur (aus 10 x 20 x 5 cm Steinen, längs in Zement verlegt) für den Rasentraktor eingefasst. Von einer Seite wächst nun das Gras heran, auf der anderen Seite ist die Folie gegen den Kantenstein gelegt. Rasen und Bepflanzung des Ufergrabens wuchern nun so stark, dass der Stein über weite Strecken überwuchert wird, auf jeden Fall aber nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ab und an fahre ich mit dem Traktor auch über den Ufergraben - kein Problem. Ab und an entsteht ein Docht - kein Problem, mit einem Spachtel und drei Minuten Arbeit ist das Thema wieder für viele Monate erledigt. Es ist so aber ein absolut natürlich wirkender, da unsichtbarer Übergang von Rasen auf Teich entstanden.

Fotos sind ziemlich witzlos: Von den Steinen ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Wenn Ihr meint: Anfrage genügt, ich muss aber wieder einmal im Hellen nach hause kommen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Whitesnake (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kapillarsperre wie richtig?*

Leider habe ich nicht als so viel Raum, für Sybi´s Idee.

Bin nun am Überlegen, ob ich mir Betonpalisaden hole, diese Waagerecht um den Teich lege und die Folie daran hoch lege. Frage ist nur, ob das nun den Maulwurf vom untergraben abhält. Bisher hatte ich hier Holzpalisaden (diese sind verfault).

Auf der Teichseite wollte ich das Ufer mit Ufermatten belegen, fixiert mit Steinen und großen Kies (40 - 60 mm) Uferbereich ca 10-20 cm. Kann hier leider keinen Übergang zum Rasen schaffen, da der Teich ca 20cm höher ist. 

Außerhalb der Teichanlage wollte ich dann versuchen Steinkräuter anzupflanzen.

Mir fehlt so die richtige Idee, wie man das haltbar und gut versteckt anstellt.

Gibt weitere Vorschläge?

Gruß Eric


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kapillarsperre wie richtig?*

nimm dies !  


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=22768#post22768
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=16712#post16712
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=17763#post17763

mfG k


----------



## StefanS (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kapillarsperre wie richtig?*

Hallo Eric,

nun bin ich aber doch verwirrt: Du schreibst selbst, dass das Hochlegen des Teiches nicht gut aussieht - da wirst Du von mir auch keinen Widerspruch zu hören bekommen. Also solltest Du das in Zukunft bleiben lassen. Du stellst sehr allgemein eine Frage, bekommst von Sybille eine fundierte Antwort - und schreibst dann, dass Du nicht den Platz dafür hast. Kann man das nicht vorher mitteilen, bevor sich die Leute Mühe geben und Dir zu helfen versuchen ??

Auch ich habe heute früh, bevor ich ins Büro gefahren bin, noch Fotos von meinem Teichrand gemacht. Auch wenn Du an vernünftiger Unterstützung nicht interessiert bist, stelle ich die Fotos für die anderen ein: Mein schmaler Streifen aus Zementpflaster (Traktorspur) ist kaum noch zu erahnen. Dennoch hatte ich seit mehr als 12 Monaten keinen Docht mehr. Da ich einen naturnah angelegten Teich habe, sagt mir dieser Übergang sehr zu.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

